# IBS DIET AND DIABETES



## wendysmiling (Oct 8, 2003)

Hi all,I'm on an IBS diet for 2 weeks. I was on Atkins and my blood sugar was really great, but now that I'm having to eat soluable fiber my blood sugar is going up. Has anyone had experience or success with a controlled carb IBS diet for diabetics?I guess I need to up my protein and stay around 100 carbs a day.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

The two can be at odds, depending upon your specific needs, so it can be difficult. You do have the right idea, though, for the moment.Dieticians find it easeir to manage diabetics with IBS when they use an approach that is based on knowng the patients food intolerances and any comorbid allergies if they exist first, as then they can build a diet which addresses both needs. The patient doing it on her own can be lost.In this case you must keep your diabetes management first, above all else....MNL


----------

